# Faverolle



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, i just wondered if anyone else is addicted to Faverolles? I have some I hatched and have lost my heart to them- sadly i just lost my cockerel Sammy, but here are his hatchmates, Mary and Martha, and a pic of Sammy


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful birds. Ya know, you might get better genetic diversity with an outside the family Roo. Too bad for your loss as he was a very handsome Roo.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're gorgeous! I have never seen until on here. We don't have them my way.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i will be getting more eggs in the spring- mine are bantams, and very sweet birds! you are right, genetic diversity is maybe the key- he was a sweet guy- they can be sexed 2-3 weeks after hatch, a bonus on them..


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

here is a link- http://www.faverollesfanciers.webs.com/
7chicks, betcha you can find some if you check there...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Faverolles are more beautiful in person! The show birds are just striking. Fabulous birds.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry for your lose artys1. 
Your girls are so pretty.
I have never seen these before either.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> Hi everyone, i just wondered if anyone else is addicted to Faverolles? I have some I hatched and have lost my heart to them- sadly i just lost my cockerel Sammy, but here are his hatchmates, Mary and Martha, and a pic of Sammy


They are beautiful.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

I just sold my Fav. She was about 4.5 months old. Named her Bearded Lady. I would miss her but she was psycho! Lol


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

awww... a psycho fav...not possible!  it happens time to time- i have a new hampshire red that is along those lines...don't know if i'd ever get that breed again


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> Hi everyone, i just wondered if anyone else is addicted to Faverolles? I have some I hatched and have lost my heart to them- sadly i just lost my cockerel Sammy, but here are his hatchmates, Mary and Martha, and a pic of Sammy


Lots of them around Ohio....see them at the "chicken swaps" all the time!!!

Sorry to hear about the loss of you cockerel 

Good luck and Happy Hatching!!!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

really? they are hard to find around here, these girls were from shipped eggs, am hoping to get some more in the spring- mine are bantams, do you see many of them there?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> really? they are hard to find around here, these girls were from shipped eggs, am hoping to get some more in the spring- mine are bantams, do you see many of them there?


Ohio is one of the largest poultry breeding and raising states in the USA....one of the largest poultry shows is held in Columbus, Ohio every November, the Ohio National. We see ALL kinds of bantams as well as large fowl at the shows and chicken swaps here in the Buckeye state!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> here is a link- http://www.faverollesfanciers.webs.com/
> 7chicks, betcha you can find some if you check there...


Are you a member of this club artsy1???


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Are you a member of this club artsy1???


not yet- i keep meaning to join though!

sadly lost another yesterday, same symptoms, i hesitate to bring any new ones in until i get a grip on this- the only sign with Martha was bright green colored poop??


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! I just lost my little Fav girl Shirley. I have no idea what was wrong with her either. I have the bantams also and they are very hard to find. I ordered eggs which were expensive and not one hatched. I only have my original boys Lenny & Squiggy and some of their kids. My Salmons are throwing some white offspring so I have a couple of younger white girls but no salmon girls. I love the Favs also! They are my favorite breed!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

where are you located? i know of a couple breeders that sell eggs- did shirly have any symptoms?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry you lost your chickens. I lost a Roo to what I think was Mareks. Still miss him. I'm sad. I know how you feel. They don't ask for much yet give us so much pleasure.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> where are you located? i know of a couple breeders that sell eggs- did shirly have any symptoms?


I am in PA. I had found her initially all puffed up and with a very poopy butt. I washed her up and kept her inside and wormed her and tried to treat her for possible vent gleet. She was still no better and losing weight. I then treated her with corrid thinking maybe it was one of the cocci's but that didn't help either. She wasn't eggbound or anything like that. I don't know what was wrong with her and no one else has shown these symptoms yet. She only shown the lethargy and this pastey sour smelling poop. Oh, and her crop was not impacted and it also did not feel like the water balloon of a sour crop but it did feel like there was sludge in there. Maybe it was sour crop but it didn't present itself in the usual way???

Energyvet.... I am sorry about your rooster. It seems something always happens to the special ones too. Shirley would pull on my pantsleg to let me know she was ready to be held. Then I had to do my chicken chores one handed because I had to carry her around.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry you lost Shirley. How cute she pulled in your pants leg. Chickens are so smart.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> not yet- i keep meaning to join though!
> 
> sadly lost another yesterday, same symptoms, i hesitate to bring any new ones in until i get a grip on this- the only sign with Martha was bright green colored poop??


Sorry to hear about your losses (and the losses others are having) with the Faverolles. Do you suspect it is a genetic issue or is the Faverolle breed just not very hardy??? A friend of mine keeps some Faverolle bantams and they are not doing well here in Ohio this winter either?!?!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i don't know, in my case i had a rough year last year with all my chickens- lost 17 birds, i made the mistake of having a bird shipped in and not quarantining properly- so a good portion i lost including the one shipped in- it was like they just faded away- not all died from that- but most of them- in Sammy's case he lost weight, bright green poop, similar symptoms in many of those i lost- in Martha's case she hid it well, didn't notice anything at all- so in the spring i'll start again-


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

sounds like you know the culprit but its a shame....17 birds is a big loss! :-(


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah- really frustrating- i won't bring in outside birds unless i have a proper quaratine setup- so my new birds are hatched here- clueless as to what was the cause- but it kills me to lose just one


----------

